# Breeding a Rhom



## LFSuperfly144 (Feb 7, 2005)

I heard its been done in small pool size tanks anyone heard anything on this?


----------



## RhomBeusBoi (Feb 1, 2004)

no, noone has ever bred rhoms in captivity .. You talking about a small pond in Florida that happen years back when someone release rhom's and breed all by itself..


----------



## hiphopn (Feb 10, 2005)

RhomBeusBoi said:


> no, noone has ever bred rhoms in captivity .. You talking about a small pond in Florida that happen years back when someone release rhom's and breed all by itself..
> [snapback]950365[/snapback]​


i dont know about that. i remember frank sayin something about like 20 rhoms were in a 1000 gallon and like 2 ended up living and after 8 years they bred, or somethin like that. i wish i could find the thread


----------



## necroxeon (Jan 21, 2005)

in Germany I think....WW2 times......in zoo.....


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

You can find some of that info here.


----------



## BigBadBlack (Mar 26, 2005)

it was done once in a hotal some were that had two in a big tank thats all i have ever herd bout it


----------



## cmsCheerFish (Dec 17, 2004)

in the amazon river all the time.. lol jp. pretty interesting subject though.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> BigBadBlack Posted Mar 28 2005, 01:13 PM
> it was done once in a hotal some were that had two in a big tank thats all i have ever herd bout it


And now they only have 1 - Mandalay Bay Hotel Aquarium in Nevada.


----------



## icedizzle (Feb 3, 2005)

interesting subject, one could try to breed them if they had:

A) a huge tank

B) enough money to replace eaten fish

C) Patience like the pope

and finally if they realized it might not work no matter what they did


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> icedizzle Posted Yesterday, 02:42 PM
> interesting subject, one could try to breed them if they had:
> 
> A) a huge tank
> ...


But there's always 1 or 2 people that won't buy into that. Because they know more than the nature of the beast.


----------



## kamath (Feb 11, 2005)

Wow. I wonder how they breed in the wild. Aren't the chances of rhoms finding other rhoms pretty slim? Even when they come across each other, they have to a) Not fight like crazy and b) they have to be of the opposite sex

Now thats just the mating.. the baby rhoms then have to survive..

I guess even after all that they still find a way in our aquariums.. thats something. Gotta respect them for it!


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

some public aquariums have had rohms breed, although it was in tank ranging in to the thousands of gallons, and it has been done only like twice, one on accident.


----------



## KrazyCrusader (Oct 26, 2004)

Frank 
Do you personally know the folks at Mandalay Bay? When I was there I remember there being many Pygo's but there were quite a few Serra's there too if my memory serves me well. I asked the lady if anything bred in the tank before and she said still had a breeding pair as of my trip during the winter. She was working on the tank when I was there so I just assumed she was the Piranha's caretaker. She might have no clue about how to identify the Fish and maybe thinks that the Reds are actually Rhoms or who knows.. It would be interesting to get an update. If anyone is ever in Vegas, check out the SHark exhibit thing in Mandalay bay..

Oh and PS.... Ask some people who have kept Rhoms together what the results will be.......


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> KrazyCrusader Posted Apr 2 2005, 12:12 AM
> Frank
> Do you personally know the folks at Mandalay Bay? When I was there I remember there being many Pygo's but there were quite a few Serra's there too if my memory serves me well. I asked the lady if anything bred in the tank before and she said still had a breeding pair as of my trip during the winter. She was working on the tank when I was there so I just assumed she was the Piranha's caretaker. She might have no clue about how to identify the Fish and maybe thinks that the Reds are actually Rhoms or who knows.. It would be interesting to get an update. If anyone is ever in Vegas, check out the SHark exhibit thing in Mandalay bay..
> 
> ...


Requirements for keeping S. rhombeus together is technically beyond the means of majority of hobbyists. Small one's can be jammed together, but ultimately you will wind up with 1 very fat S. rhombeus.


----------

